# Nice Quartersawn Sycamore



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Was really pleased with how these turned out. 5/4 Quartersawn Sycamore ready to go. I love the figure in these.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

purdy!!!!! I can't find the type reset...LOL. Pretty as usual...Glad to see you sawing....I hope to have mine repaired end of week.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow! You have inspired me to cut up the four (4) sycamore logs I have been sitting in my back yard since January 2015. I was planning on quarter sawing them, this week. After seeing your photos, you have convinced me that quarter sawing the sycamore is the way to go.

Now, I just have to hope that I get a day under 80F to work in. Sawing logs above 80F is just no fun.....

Eric


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice indeed! That QS figure is stunning.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice! I've seen QS sycamore sold as "American Lacewood". They can charge more for it that way.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Stacked, stickered and strapped!*

Stacked, stickered and strapped! 

Thanks for the motivation! I just finished the last of my sycamore! Now, I just have to wait until next summer for it to dry.

It sure has very pretty grain patterns and colors! I will have to find me another sycamore tree real soon....

Eric


----------

